# If you could have any animal...



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

...as a pet, what would it be? I used to want a ferret, then a striped skunk, but now I want a honey badger.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

None. I haven't been into exotic pets since I was a kid. I'm happy with my fat Aussie, Brunhilda. She's smart and friendly. Best pet I've ever had.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I really don't think pets come any better than dogs. And this coming from a guy that has two cats.......leave it to the wife and kids and look what happens. Although I must admit for cats these two are fairly amusing.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Any animal?

I guess I'd choose something really exotic.....thinking.......thinking.......

Well, I also vote "Dog". You know, "Man's best friend" isn't just an honorary title or slogan - it's true. They earned that title!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I meant besides a dog or cat. I have a dog and a dog really is a man's best friend.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I meant besides a dog or cat.....


Oh, besides a dog. Well then......thinking.......uh........thinking.........

Nothing comes to mind. For me, it's my dogs or nothing!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Does a guinea pig count. I have one of those. Her name is Miss Molly and she's a good pet.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I want a "Watch" bear to protect my house and patrol my front yard endlessly all day long :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> Does a guinea pig count. I have one of those. Her name is Miss Molly and she's a good pet.


I've had a hamster and a blue rat. They were both awesome. Never had a guinea pig though. I tried keeping two mice this past fall, but they smelled horrible after two days, and my puppy kept trying to eat them.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well if I could have ANY animal it's hard to beat a Bengal Tiger.......or a sweet Falcon.........Monkeys are cool as long as I don't have to take care of or clean up after it. Dolphins are cool. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Monkey would make a great home defense weapon. The second an intruder steps in the door he flings sh*t all over the guy. Hell I'd turn around and run from that.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Monkey would make a great home defense weapon. The second an intruder steps in the door he flings sh*t all over the guy. Hell I'd turn around and run from that.


Not to mention a chimpanzee could rip your arm out it's socket.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm beginning to believe that Wandering man needs to visit and have a long talk with you FHF.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Why? 'cause I want a badger?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

All lame choices thus far.

Here's my pick for pet:










Just can't pet her when wife is around.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> I'm beginning to believe that Wandering man needs to visit and have a long talk with you FHF.


It's just _beginning_ for you? :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> It's just _beginning_ for you? :mrgreen:


I have children and Grand children so have just not said anything yet. Us old farts usually watch and wait hoping for the best.:anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Where is WM anyway?

It goes beyond Badgers FTH. By the way, I have one on the wall in the form of a quiver.

:smt1099


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike, I'm afraid a talk with Wandering Man would not result in what you could hope for. I'd still want a side saddle, a badger, more tattoos, and I'll still listen to angry music. BUT...I don't want a Desert Eagle anymore. I guess I'm making some sort of progress...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Mike, I'm afraid a talk with Wandering Man would not result in what you could hope for. I'd still want a side saddle, a badger, more tattoos, and I'll still listen to angry music. BUT...I don't want a Desert Eagle anymore. I guess I'm making some sort of progress...


That is definitely progress. :mrgreen:

Just enjoy whatever you have and get.

I never tried one but guess a side saddel might be easier to get off of when horsey does a little dance. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I would like a Panda... so I could sell it to China or a zoo stateside and buy a Ferrari.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

submoa said:


> All lame choices thus far.
> 
> Here's my pick for pet:
> 
> Just can't pet her when wife is around.


Oh sweet lord, a chick in a guitar-pick bikini.

How can god make something so perfect?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Oh sweet lord, a chick in a guitar-pick bikini.
> 
> How can god make something so perfect?


Just as long as they're medium lights by Ernie Ball. :mrgreen:


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Let’s see. My daughters have had, or still have, rats, guinea pigs, dwarf hamsters, a corn snake, parakeet, rabbit and a beagle. I think I’ve dealt with my share of animals, but if I had to choose another it would be a sugar glider. My younger daughter starts college next fall:smt023, she is the female version of Jack Hannah.


----------

